# Wallace or Coe Lake



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Anything going on at these lakes would like to get out this week


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom G said:


> Anything going on at these lakes would like to get out this week


Don't waste your time!


----------



## Tom s. (Mar 2, 2013)

some hatchery trout at wallace on power bait


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Tom s. said:


> some hatchery trout at wallace on power bait


when did they stock wallace


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Both. Crappie are on fire at Coe, small but they are fun to catch. Bass are hitting as well. Trout are still in Wallace. stocked a few weeks ago. 

If your looking to have some fun and not bag monsters it is no waste of time.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

We had fun on Sunday. We fished for 2 hours ended up catching 9 trout and a few bass.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

sliver138 said:


> We had fun on Sunday. We fished for 2 hours ended up catching 9 trout and a few bass.
> View attachment 234387


No wonder I can't catch any there. You're taking them all out!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Try a pink trout worm. Works every time. Fish the North end of the lake. By the way we released the smaller trout and all bass. We took home the seven from the photo for dinner that night. Good luck


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

sliver138 said:


> Try a pink trout worm. Works every time. Fish the North end of the lake. By the way we released the smaller trout and all bass. We took home the seven from the photo for dinner that night. Good luck


Thanks for the tip. All I usually see is folks fishing bobber there and not getting much except the occasional fill. I was going to try a bottom rig. Trout is just outside my wheelhouse as I normally fish for largemouth. I feel like I am learning to fish all over again. All I could find was 2" hot pink worms or giant 8" plastics. I chose the smaller. Will try later but I have no clue.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Those were 2" Alive! Bubblegum worms. Tried multiple spots over two hours still or retrieving. Not even a bluegill follow. I didn't see any fish anywhere.. I'm doing something very wrong or something.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I got a few crappie out of Coe yesterday. Saw a bunch of bass but got none. Don't like to mess with them to much when they are sitting on their beds.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like you got the right worms. We fished them still three feet under a float with a small split shot about a foot above the hook. Send me message next time you go I'll try to get up there.



wayout440 said:


> Those were 2" Alive! Bubblegum worms. Tried multiple spots over two hours still or retrieving. Not even a bluegill follow. I didn't see any fish anywhere.. I'm doing something very wrong or something.[/QUOTE


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah, well I was fishing off the bottom so there's that. I really appreciate the tips. I'd just like to catch ONE someday. Thanks very much


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a brief moment pop up last evening, tried Wallace north end by the little waterfall area for about 40 min. with a float rig, but again - nothing. 

FWIW the bass had been hitting worms pretty good at Coe last week, It's just that they are small. Last year I got so bored with the bass fishing that I switched to catfishing and caught a decent channel on hot dog at Coe. 
Anyway.....That's the whole story as to why I am now trying for the trout at Wallace.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I hammered the trout over the winter at Wallace. On occasion I have caught some in warmer weather on a drop shot night crawler while tossing the baitcaster for bass


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Another 45 minutes after work and not a single bite on pink worms. I'm about done here. THERE ARE NO FISH IN WALLACE....or they don't go for pink worms.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Weather permitting i will be up there Sunday afternoon. See if I can make the pink worm work again. (If this wasn't on a fishing page that would sound very odd.)


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, good luck. I spent 3 hours there this morning in the on and off rain and didn't get a single bite. i did see a large fish break water, but I have no idea what it was. I tried the pink worm again, sometimes on a plain hook, sometimes on a jig head, fished 2,3, or 4 foot down. Sometimes still for long periods, sometimes occasional twitches, slow reel ins and stops, shallow and deep all up and down that north end. About to quit trout fishing at Wallace and go back to Coe for bass, at least I know I can usually catch one or two small ones there. Just really not understanding how a couple of kids can catch a bunch of trout on a pink worm when over the course of a week I can't get one.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Try some floating powerbait, and change depth every so often to find them. Captain America is by far the best I have ever used.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, nothing again today. I think I'm done with pink worms.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Don't give up! 

Don't forget to try rooster tails and spoons.


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Any lake that has stocked trout and largemouth has GIANT bass. They gorge on the trout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't make it this weekend to Coe or Wallace. Try jig and maggots, power bait, casting a kastmaster or a Swedish pimple, spawn sacks( fin has spawn sacks). Once Hinkley clears up go there by damn fish a black ant tipped with maggots with rainbow power bait wrapped right above the maggots two feet under a float. Sounds crazy but it does work. Trout are smaller but we limit there a lot. Using garlic spray also helps all of the above.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Out of Wallace. Fish can get big in there for sure


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Out of Wallace. Fish can get big in there for sure
> View attachment 236327


That's a nice catfish! But being that it came out of Wallace id have to say it's channel cat and not a blue.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> That's a nice catfish! But being that it came out of Wallace id have to say it's channel cat and not a blue.


They say it is a blue and there because 15-20 years ago they stocked blues from down south.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Heading to Wallace now then trying Coe.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's diffently a blue. A hand full of blues were caught there last summer. 30-40lb cats.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

My dad and I had two nice trout hooked on pink worms but couldn't get them in the net. Missed a lot more. (bad trout day for me) Ended up catching one bass at Wallace and 5 at Coe.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

CaptainFishpond said:


> View attachment 236415


Nice I never knew they were in there. I bet there are some monsters in there!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

sliver138 said:


> My dad and I had two nice trout hooked on pink worms but couldn't get them in the net. Missed a lot more. (bad trout day for me) Ended up catching one bass at Wallace and 5 at Coe.


That's awesome on the bass. I tried Coe yesterday for a bit and had no luck. What were they hitting on?


----------



## Zach Hernandez (Jul 10, 2015)

Got two small bass on flukes at Coe yesterday, and also lost one that wrapped me on a bush . Coe has been fun when the rivers are all blown out.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone pull anything out of Beyers Pond?


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been getting them on drop shots with a zoom z drop purple and watermelon and the same z drop on a shakeyhead. I stopped at beyers the other day. I didn't fish but saw a lot of fish sitting on the edge of the weeds. Lilly's aren't popping up yet.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Can't wait to throw a frog at Beyers! 

That was my favorite place to fish, catch snakes and whatnot as a kid. Lake seemed humongus to me when I was a yougin.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Can't wait to throw a frog at Beyers!
> 
> That was my favorite place to fish, catch snakes and whatnot as a kid. Lake seemed humongus to me when I was a yougin.


Beyer's Pond used to be fantastic for bass and huge catfish. Bad fish kill a couple of years ago and I think it will be a while before it bounces back. That spring the wife and I walked back there and only about a third of the lake had thawed. We counted over 100 dead catfish, bass, and gills. Some of those bass and cats were very large.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Frankie G said:


> Beyer's Pond used to be fantastic for bass and huge catfish. Bad fish kill a couple of years ago and I think it will be a while before it bounces back. That spring the wife and I walked back there and only about a third of the lake had thawed. We counted over 100 dead catfish, bass, and gills. Some of those bass and cats were very large.


That's horrible. What happened? Lack of oxygen?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes. It was a long and super cold winter. I remember ice fishing that year on Wallace and having to drill through 20 inches of ice in March.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

This Blue was found during sampling a few years back...


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

PatrickS said:


> View attachment 236736
> This Blue was found during sampling a few years back...


I know that spot. I hooked in to something around that area while fishing from my kayak that pulled me from there all of the way to the lifeguard station before it broke off!!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Took the kayak to Wallace last night. Caught 13 bass and a few gill. Biggest was 1.5lbs. Mainly dinks but it was fun.


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

wayout440 said:


> Another 45 minutes after work and not a single bite on pink worms. I'm about done here. THERE ARE NO FISH IN WALLACE....or they don't go for pink worms.


 Use that worm hooked thought the middle "its called wacky hooked not like you use a regular rubber worm.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's how I did it as well. I was also trying rooster tails. Morning. Evening. Went out Saturday morning in the fog, froze myself for around an hour. Went back yesterday early evening in the warmth. I suppose I'll go back to fishing for dink largemouth at Coe. Just frustrated early this season. I don't see how they are going to have a fishing derby at Wallace unless they put them in a kiddie swimming pool.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Bass were smashing on live bait this weekend at Wallace. Saw a guy with a few rainbows as well.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was just there for 2 hrs with the pink worms. Not a bite. People were all over the place and nobody was catching anything. Where were they catching rainbows? We are talking about Wallace Lake in Berea, Ohio, right?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

wayout440 said:


> I was just there for 2 hrs with the pink worms. Not a bite. People were all over the place and nobody was catching anything. Where were they catching rainbows? We are talking about Wallace Lake in Berea, Ohio, right?


This guy was off the rock structure in front. I've only got one trout over there while trying for basshe was probably moving around the lake.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

This is where i have caught almost every trout I've pulled out of that lake with 80% being that north circle. Most all of them were in cold or frozen water


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, that's the area I have been fishing, and I've fished there multiple days & various times. So it's likely my bait and/or presentation are wrong. I'm done with pink worms, as suggested by one who said "works every time".


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe it's just you. Just kidding . I'm going to Coe tonight for bass. Wallace is off limits starting today Or tomorrow till 4pm Saturday for the kids derby.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got word north of swimming area is closed at Wallace till Saturday at 4. South of swimming area is ok to fish.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great. So the kids will get all the rainbows and I STILL won't be able to get any. Said with some tongue-in-cheek sarcasm bordering on dismay. Good for them (the kids). I may have to find a new hobby, however.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

wayout440 said:


> Great. So the kids will get all the rainbows and I STILL won't be able to get any. Said with some tongue-in-cheek sarcasm bordering on dismay. Good for them (the kids). I may have to find a new hobby, however.


I saw some trout in the shallows on the South (fishable side) on Wednesday. Saw 10,000 bass too. None of them wanted to come out of the water.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Any size to the bass?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

sliver138 said:


> Any size to the bass?


Mostly little guys in schools playing around. Maybe saw 3 big guys.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Went again to Wallace this AM. Lots of guys there and nobody catching anything. On my way out another guy asked me how it was going, and told me nobody was catching at the derby yesterday either.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

My son Caught one at the derby yesterday but it was very slow. My dad was out this morning and went home empty handed. Kids did great at the canel today. They caught 15 trout in the rain.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Got one bass at Wallace today, bunch of bluegill. Was there for an hour or so.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

1 he with a live crawler at Wallace. Nothing biting at all, not even gills. Went right over to Coe. Some extremely rude guy walks up literally 3 feet away and starts casting. He was so close I thought he was going to hit me on his backswing. Fuming, I told him about the 1000s of feet of vacant shoreline. He ignored me. I must be invisible. I think I'm done with fishing this season.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not bad for a 7 year old out of a kayak. Missed his pb by .5 onces


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't get it. Someone showed me how to fish for the trout, suspended under a slip bobber on Sunday and caught his limit right in front of me. Even gave me some of his lures. The past three days I've been doing exactly the same thing and they just are not there. Frustrating.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Coe Lake shore line. They usually drop the lake a couple times a year for brief times, but they are working on a shoreline ampitheater so it will be like this for a while. I didn't see any bluegill or baitfish, and I haven't even seen a single crayfish this year, so I guess that also explains the absence of larger fish. I wish they would do something for fishing management, maybe restock when they fill it again. Berea just doesn't give a crap about the fishing. Wallace has been unproductive for me as well, but at least there's water in it...so I guess I'll have to go traveling in the future.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I got a largemouth at coe on Sunday off the pier. Saw literally hundreds of baitfish too. Try fishing over there.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

CaptainFishpond said:


> I got a largemouth at coe on Sunday off the pier. Saw literally hundreds of baitfish too. Try fishing over there.


They have that area surrounded by construction fence and are pushing gravel fill into the shoreline. I think the pier is removed, as that is where they are building the ampitheater. I used to catch a few largemouth every time I went out, years ago - some around 20+ inches. I think the big ones are gone. Once in a while I catch one but nothing of size, usually around 12 inches long or smaller. What size was the bass you caught there?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

wayout440 said:


> They have that area surrounded by construction fence and are pushing gravel fill into the shoreline. I think the pier is removed, as that is where they are building the ampitheater. I used to catch a few largemouth every time I went out, years ago - some around 20+ inches. I think the big ones are gone. Once in a while I catch one but nothing of size, usually around 12 inches long or smaller. What size was the bass you caught there?


Nothing big, bout 10" maybe. I wasn't there long.

I spend most of my time fishing in the river anyhow. Fish put up a way better fight and I've got 4 species of fish on the same lure rather quickly.

In not out to hunt the big hog and spend 4 hours on one fish. I save that for steelhead fishing.

The river is where it's at. No loud hillbillys throwing trash all over, fish are more agressive, can wade out. Love it


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh and no old people in kyaks rowing right over your line.


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

where do you fish in the river


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

bassmaster001 said:


> where do you fish in the river


All over. Depends on how much time I have and if I am taking the kids. I will hit the east branch from Strongsville to North Olmsted. I will stop at bridges to hit the deep pools next to the columns.


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

wayout440 said:


> Thanks for the tip. All I usually see is folks fishing bobber there and not getting much except the occasional fill. I was going to try a bottom rig. Trout is just outside my wheelhouse as I normally fish for largemouth. I feel like I am learning to fish all over again. All I could find was 2" hot pink worms or giant 8" plastics. I chose the smaller. Will try later but I have no clue.



power bait bubble gum worm are what you are looking for


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Are you catching fun or to eat? If for fun go to the river. Yesterday I got 5 different species on a dropshot worm. Cat, carp, large mouth, rockbass, sucker.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

While casting next to the dropshot catching large mouth on a Texas rig.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

It was a pain to get kayak in the water but I ended up doing pretty good at Coe last night


----------

